# A walk through the wealthiest neighbourhood of London



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually howelle I can. I have been to Hampstead Heath so the pictures you see I have seen in real life. Melbourne has 3 zones and being hour outside the Central Business District is considered part of Melbourne so its a spread and big city, 4 million people with big houses, shops, cafes, parks and so on, we are very fortunate we have space. Toorak which is one of Melbourne's most affluent suburbs has more than Hampstead Heath could ever have. Its very similar and it isnt what you call a " center of a metropolis with a villa in suburban Australia" with the same distance to town like Hampstead Heth but far better with old houses and new one's too, , mansions galore, then you go to other suburbs such as Malvern, Armadale, Caulfield North and Brighton which is by the water and they too still surpass a house in Hampstead Heatwell the majority anywayh, not one of those pictures had a tennis court in it whihc was odd. I showed these pictures to my colleagues and their response was, " it doesnt look that special", as you could get houses minus the cars in somewher like Endeavour Hills or Templestowe here in Melbourne. I understand its rare to have land and a garden in London so I must say I did like it there, it reminded me of home so my point was that i guess us Australians shouldnt take what we have for granted. As for Ramsey St dont judge us by that thats in Vermont a northerns suburb quite ordinary!! 

Nice pictures anyway. Not having a go as my original comment was "Is nice but to be honest it looks like normal suburbia in Australia, except some are by the beach".


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

melbstud said:


> We are fortunate to have houses of that calibre if not bigger we call them Mc Mansions and there are plenty of suburbs like these. The only difference is these houses are older. Canada housing is interesting they have no fences much like the USA, very odd.


If Australian houses are constructed anything like Kiwi ones then your McMansions are nothing like Hampsted Heath houses. Older British houses weren't constructed with stud walls which you could punch through like many of those modern McMansions you're referring to.

I happen to know central London and have been to Australian cities recently and I can tell you that housing stock like that in Britain far surpasses newer, cheaply constructed rubbish that you get in Australia and New Zealand. My friend lives in the outskirts of Capalaba in Brisbane and although her house is very nice, it is poorly constructed in my opinion (despite having a pricetag of $800,000AU). 

Also - good for Aus/NZ, we can sprawl! YEY!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Ofcourse the newer houses dont have the old pipes, detailed ceilings and cracked floors some of older ones do too here, comparing houses in Australia and New Zealand is a cop out, very different depedning on where ya live. Again for the sensitive Londerners I am not saying hampstead is bad just saying by suburb standards it aint anyhting too amazing. 

As for the " cheaply constructed rubbish that you get in Australia and New Zealand.", I suppose the old same looking stuck together houses in the UK are so appealing and private. Looks like our housing commisions. No wonder sepearet housing has you in total awe.


Also just to fix " I have also been to Australian cities recently" wow congratulations but I dont think you made it to any of the suburbs I listed, so dont piss in your own backyard.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

melbstud said:


> Ofcourse the newer houses dont have the old pipes, detailed ceilings and cracked floors some of older ones do too here, comparing houses in Australia and New Zealand is a cop out, very different depedning on where ya live. Again for the sensitive Londerners I am not saying hampstead is bad just saying by suburb standards it aint anyhting too amazing.
> 
> As for the " cheaply constructed rubbish that you get in Australia and New Zealand.", I suppose the old same looking stuck together houses in the UK are so appealing and private. Looks like our housing commisions. No wonder sepearet housing has you in total awe.
> 
> Also just to fix " I have also been to Australian cities recently" wow congratulations but I dont think you made it to any of the suburbs I listed, so dont piss in your own backyard.


Mate, you come into a London picture thread and start banging on about how wonderful Melbourne is and how its suburbs are on-par with London yadda yadda - expect a reaction. 

You're also trying to glorify sprawl on a skyscraper site. I'll take the urbinity of London as a whole over Melbourne-esque sprawl anyday for the record. 

I've seen your posting elsewhere on this site, glorifying Australia and doing your best to act like a good 'strayan battler in the face of the adversity of the world and to be honest it's tiresome. If you have nothing nice to say about other cities worldwide, then shut up.

Finally, I'm not a Londoner, nor have I ever lived in London and if you did but notice I happen to live in Auckland now.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Hypocrite is one word I have to say to you. "cheaply constructed rubbish that you get in Australia and New Zealand", again your pissing in your own backyard and telling me not to diss other countries when your doing it yourself. Dont take the high and mighty road with me its a forum, people voice their opinions DEAL WITH IT. 

By the way its in the Urban Showcase folder so its there amongst the other worlds great cities. So your a kiwi , just lovely. I guess it being 1 am in Auckland your vision is impaired to my comment on " nice photos yadda yadda yadda".


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

also im not your mate, im not a man its melbourne student but shortened (melbstud). im a lady so have some respect.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

melbstud said:


> Hypocrite is one word I have to say to you. "cheaply constructed rubbish that you get in Australia and New Zealand", again your pissing in your own backyard and telling me not to diss other countries when your doing it yourself. Dont take the high and mighty road with me its a forum, people voice their opinions DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> By the way its in the Urban Showcase folder so its there amongst the other worlds great cities. So your a kiwi , just lovely. I guess it being 1 am in Auckland your vision is impaired to my comment on " nice photos yadda yadda yadda".


Not going to persue this further as I can't be bothered to argue with someone so utterly convinced of their own superiority (plus it's detracting from the original posters excellent photos).

I do have to correct you on one point though. It appears I am not the only one to suffer from "visual impairment" seeing as you called me a Kiwi when it states quite catagorically under my user icon that I lived 19 years of my life in Northampton (UK). 

I think it's safe to say that I'm British rather than a Kiwi. 

PS: Just because you're female doesn't mean you garner any extra respect from me. Respect is earned not instantly acquired based upon your gender.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

congratulations, i am so over you pointing out whats right and wrong, enjoy being right about everything, your such a good catch. uke:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

In my opinion it doesn't look very rich, or isn't that the meaning of this thread? Though I really like the pictures, especially the skyline-ones.


----------



## cle (Jul 6, 2007)

Great picture quality - but actually it looks more like Hmapstead Garden Suburb than true Hampstead.

There should be more of the nice terraces around Belsize Park, the cottages up the hill by The Holly Bush, the Georgian square off Fitzjohn's Avenue etc... 

The architecture isn't inspiring (although it certainly will have inspired Aus/NZ/US/Canadian McMansions) but other parts of Hampstead are amazing.

And for the record, none of the shabby housing stock in Melbourne compares to the top-quality London houses. Judging by a tennis court? You sure you aren't from the Gold Coast? Why not include how many tvs or garages they have?

Toorak is nothing special - still has those shabby sticky-outy wooden shop fronts, antiquated power lines in every street and is totally nouveau riche and vulgar. Understated opulence is not something Australia does well. 

You can't compare the home of Keats, Shelley, Elliot and Freud to that of a few Neighbours people.


----------



## Colonel Light (Jun 17, 2008)

Beautiful. I love it and would be happy to bet those streets have a feel that's pretty special. The English 'do' money in a fantastically subtle way in areas like this. Its only the CCTV monitored entrances and serious driveway hardware that give it away. 

The Maybach or the Ferrari? Your Aston or my Phantom? :cheers:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

melbstud, anyone who knows me from posts here long enough knows I'm not one to highly favor London. But even this non-London lover thinks you are turning this London thread into a Melbourne thread. OK, so you gave your opinion. Then someone gave their's. Then you give your opinion about that opinion. Then you give an opinion about the opinion on your previous opinion. Then it becomes an ongoing debate, which is not necessary.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Joy Machine said:


> :O I like the cars!!!! Too bad for the architecture...it just exudes old money, which means old fashioned!!! I can only imagine the interiors being completely gaudy


Are you taking the piss? Many of these houses are not old money, they are wealthy middle class homes. The interiors of many of these buildings are awesome, and they would surprise you.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

melbstud said:


> Ofcourse the newer houses dont have the old pipes, detailed ceilings and cracked floors some of older ones do too here, comparing houses in Australia and New Zealand is a cop out, very different depedning on where ya live. Again for the sensitive Londerners I am not saying hampstead is bad just saying by suburb standards it aint anyhting too amazing.
> 
> As for the " cheaply constructed rubbish that you get in Australia and New Zealand.", I suppose the old same looking stuck together houses in the UK are so appealing and private. Looks like our housing commisions. No wonder sepearet housing has you in total awe.
> 
> ...


You really are a total prick and I am amazed you come to a perfectly good thread and balls it up with your vacant Melbourne/Australia comparisons. You really have outdone yourself with both your dishonesty and ability to derail.


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice, although its a shame you couldnt have include some pics of Hampstead village, the planned Victorian crescents and streets. These pics were mostly from suburban Hampstead most of the houses featured being built since the 1930s. But great quality nontheless.


----------



## L.V (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, am posting for my first time on here, been a lurker for ages!
Anyway heres my take.
I myself live in hertfordshire county, and have been to us suburbs, and seen aerials or aus suburbs and bonds us sprawl festival, and certainly their houses are huge and many would eclipse these in size, such as looking at some photo of some suburb in indianapolis or the chicago north suburbs, but none of those houses really have the same village feel or character that you get from these neighbo(u)rhoods, and its hard to get that feel from the photos. For those of us in the uk, I don't know if you've watched the show wanted down under, but I saw this family from bedfordshire try out a home in brisbane and certainly it was huge, about the same size as one of these mansions, but when it came to the exterior, to me it was ugly, just lacked the same character and class of some of the mansions here. Even the semi-detached(duplex) home of that family I thought was far better looking than the mcmansion in brisbane. About the interiors, I am sure these homes have the lastest fitted kitchens and modern interiors, in many cottages near me, they have moddern bright interiors with contemporary furniture and styling, and modern kitchens. I think its a big mistake to judge what the interior would be like of a building by what it looks like.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What kind of a pissing contest is that supposed to be? :lol:

Great pics!
And how on earth does that _not_ look wealthy? Look at the cars, for god's sake!

This is my new wallpaper, btw. So beautiful. I really need to go to London again.
http://www.box.net/shared/static/hj0r0k0oc8.jpg


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

Zenith said:


> Are you taking the piss? Many of these houses are not old money, they are wealthy middle class homes. The interiors of many of these buildings are awesome, and they would surprise you.


umm, no, I am neither "taking the piss" nor am I being confrontational such as yourself. I'm just saying the architecture is rather boring and that it seems very traditional. If I remember the pictures correctly, the style almost seemed to be a mix from the Arts and Crafts movement and Classical (but I could be wrong). For the most part, people who can afford whatever they want and are into that style come from very traditional families that have established names and wealth. It's what they've grown up in. New money are generally more modern and "trendy" when it comes to style. As for interiors, I have no idea, I was just saying I could imagine it being very gaudy. 

Oh and upper middle class people generally do not have two to four $300,000 cars in their driveway. And it was claimed as "the wealthiest neighborhood" which hardly constitutes upper middle class :lol: So get off the pot and perk up buttercup


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

zenith im scared very very scared. Its funny how im not the only one who doesnt think that it looks very rich being Londons most wealthiest suburb.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

zenith im scared very very scared. Its funny how im not the only one who doesnt think that it looks very rich being Londons most wealthiest suburb.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Probably not actually Joymachine, I can't imagine Bjork or Kate Winslet being into chintzy old-fashioned furniture.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@melbstud. I'm not entirely sure you understand the differences here between this neighbourhood and Australian suburbs. It seems you were saying that these houses are nothing special as they are nothing more than typical Australian housing.

If that is the case, it is certainly not true. I'm Australian myself, so I do know what a typical house is like in Australia.

For a start, it's all about location. This neighbourhood is a stones throw away from central London. Now, I know you are quite fond of Melbourne, and I do also think it is a marvelous city. But it is simply not London. London is far larger than Melbourne, and don't go on about 4million to London's 7.4million. That is only the city proper population of London, and the Melbourne one you quote is the Metropolitan area population. If you take London's metro area, it is enormously larger than Melbourne's.

You also have to take into account global importance. London is on a level so far above Melbourne in this respect, they are almost incomparable.

Why am I bringing all this up? Location.

These houses are very close to central London, considering it's size and importance, it does make it quite a different kettle of fish. Maybe the houses don't look that big to you. Many are certainly quite sizable for being so close to the city. But, you have to remember that many wealthy Londoner's live out in the surrounding metro area where they can buy even larger houses for less money. So why would some choose to live in these smaller ones and pay a fortune. Location, that's why.

As for your comparison with the average Australian house being as large. It is certainly true that Australian's can afford wonderful fully detached homes. I lived in such homes as a child, but to be affordable to the average Australian they usually have to be well out in the suburbs unless we are talking about the smaller cities and towns. Keep in mind that many people in the larger cities, especially Sydney, can't afford such homes and live in apartments still.

But those big detached houses do come at a cost and that is low density suburban sprawl. You, and many others may prefer that car dependent lifestyle, but others and there are plenty here on this forum, would prefer a denser more urban lifestyle. I myself would way prefer to live close to the city in a smaller apartment than one of those McMansions you boasted about, and if I lived in Melbourne or Sydney, I can tell you right away it wouldn't be in a McMansion in the suburbs but an apartment or terraced house in the central area. By the way, are you aware of why they are called McMansions? It's not a positive connotation; They are called thus due to their mass production and poor quality materials much compared to McDonalds food and where size is preferred over quality. Although these houses are certainly sufficient, they have a vast difference in quality over the ones shown here. Quality is not noticed by everyone, afterall, there are some people that couldn't tell the difference between a Big Mac and michelin star restaurant, but for those that can tell the difference, it is stark.

Keep in mind, the people who spent £20+ on these houses could of cause choose to save their money and buy a McMansion in Melbourne. Why have they not done this? Surely there must be a reason they would want to spend so much more on property in this location.


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

Justme, I don't understand, since you are an Australian, and you live in Frankfurt, how come you are such an enthusiastic supporter of London?hno:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

howelee said:


> Justme, I don't understand, since you are an Australian, and you live in Frankfurt, how come you are such an enthusiastic supporter of London?hno:


Why is it so odd? This is the EU, I can live and work anywhere in the EU. My company happens to based in Frankfurt and I quite like working here. However, I have a lot of links with London, visit it several times a year for pleasure and business and quite frankly, I like the place.

Is this so hard to understand?

I also have a soft spot for Barcelona, Paris and Berlin, could this also cause you confusion and anguish?


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

man, i was just asking, there is nothing serious here, don't be that sensitive, it makes you seem like a Euro-nationalist on this forum.

BTW, did you see that I can appreciate the traditional beauty of London? however I still insist that London's modern side is a piece of shit.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for sharing such beautiful pictures of Hampstead. I've been there many times. There is so much to explore. It's so restful yet so close to central London!! Many writers, artists and intellectuals have chosen to live in Hampstead.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

Joy Machine said:


> Oh and upper middle class people generally do not have two to four $300,000 cars in their driveway. And it was claimed as "the wealthiest neighborhood" which hardly constitutes upper middle class :lol: So get off the pot and perk up buttercup



apparently the middle class in britain is driving maybach and bentley ... :lol:



great pics by the way. the houses may not be as spectacular, as in some other parts of london (which I would classified as wealthier than this neighborhood), but the area is really great for so many reasons - and it's understandable, why many rich chose to live there.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

howelee said:


> man, i was just asking, there is nothing serious here, don't be that sensitive, it makes you seem like a Euro-nationalist on this forum.
> 
> BTW, did you see that I can appreciate the traditional beauty of London? however I still insist that London's modern side is a piece of shit.


:lol: If you ask a stupid question...


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Joy Machine said:


> umm, no, I am neither "taking the piss" nor am I being confrontational such as yourself.


I'm sorry I didn't mean to sound so harsh with you.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

melbstud said:


> zenith im scared very very scared. Its funny how im not the only one who doesnt think that it looks very rich being Londons most wealthiest suburb.


It isn't London's wealthiest suburb, so you have proceeded all this time from a false presumption.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Joy Machine said:


> umm, no, I am neither "taking the piss" nor am I being confrontational such as yourself. I'm just saying the architecture is rather boring and that it seems very traditional. If I remember the pictures correctly, the style almost seemed to be a mix from the Arts and Crafts movement and Classical (but I could be wrong). For the most part, people who can afford whatever they want and are into that style come from very traditional families that have established names and wealth. It's what they've grown up in. New money are generally more modern and "trendy" when it comes to style. As for interiors, I have no idea, I was just saying I could imagine it being very gaudy.
> 
> Oh and upper middle class people generally do not have two to four $300,000 cars in their driveway. And it was claimed as "the wealthiest neighborhood" which hardly constitutes upper middle class :lol: So get off the pot and perk up buttercup



The American Upper Class is not the same as the British, even if you ahve 40 zilion pounds, you're not upper class imidiatley.


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Why do the people in this area seem to have all have their cars parked in their driveways and on the street. Do they not have room for big garages or do they just like to show off?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ A lot of the older houses might not have garages because they were built before cars came along, but yes, some people probably do like to show off by leaving their cars on view outside the front of their home.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

HD said:


> apparently the middle class in britain is driving maybach and bentley ... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> great pics by the way. the houses may not be as spectacular, as in some other parts of london (which I would classified as wealthier than this neighborhood), but the area is really great for so many reasons - and it's understandable, why many rich chose to live there.


Chelsea and Kensington etc. may look wealthier than Hampstead, but the appeal of Hampstead is because it looks like a quaint English village (although most of the pictures here don't show the villagey feel), but it's just a stones-throw away from Central London. That's what makes it such a desirable place to live. Areas like Mayfair, Chelsea and Kensington may look more "showy" and more "stereotypically London" than Hampstead, but some people prefer the quieter, more villagey feel of Hampstead and I imagine it appeals more to those with families.

I don't think that many of the people who have posted here appreciate that what makes Hampstead so special is it's location - a quiet, beautiful safe haven right in the centre (zone 2, out of 6) of one of the world's most vibrant, bustling metropolises, after all there are many villages and suburbs all over the UK which are as nice, if not nicer than Hampstead and the housing there is a fraction of the cost.................but it's Hampstead's location which makes people willing to splash out £20 million for a house there.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ A lot of the older houses might not have garages because they were built before cars came along, but yes, some people probably do like to show off by leaving their cars on view outside the front of their home.


Some people prefer the convenience of parking their cars where they are more easily accessible. Plus they can show them off.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Beautiful villagey Hampstead*


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Modernist buildings in Hampstead*



Isokon Building





















Could almost eat it.


Stanbury Court












Frognal Way





















1-3 Willow Road. This was the work of the famous modernist architect, Erno Goldfinger, who also chose to live here for many years. James Bond author, Ian Fleming disliked Goldfinger's work so much that he named one of his most famous villains after him.............you can probably guess which one.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"^ I doubt normal suburbs in Australian can deliver houses anywhere close to these ones.. Most likely you are not paying attention to the size of the houses, quality of the roofing tiles and brick, windows, etc. These houses are comparable to those found in the richest neighborhoods in Canada -- certainly not the middle class ones."

Please name which richest area in Canada. Maybe Westmount in Montreal or Rosedale but those neighborhood are much newer.

I would say this is more like the richer areas of northeastern US cities like Chestnut Hill or Delancey Street in Philadelphia....or Beacon Hill and Brookline in Boston.

Melbourne is very new in comparison to Hampstead Heath. Look at the scale and the craftsmanship and you will see. This is the real thing here in London, not some repro hood.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

Zenith said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean to sound so harsh with you.


You're still squawking? :colgate:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Chestnut Hill Philadelphia
modernist








and village
































































Like Hampstead Heath Chestnut Hill is situated on a bucolic hill northwest of downtown.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

^^ Nice

**edit - and I can see the Hampstead comparisons**


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, a genuine American Hampstead! Very nice.

Yes, the appeal of neighbourhoods such as Hampstead is not the size of the houses, it's the exclusivity of living there. To the untrained eye, Hampstead doesn't look that much different from any other quaint English village, where houses would sell for far less. So why do the super-rich choose to live there then? Probably because everyone else who lives there is also rich. Get in where you fit in, etc.

Hampstead's "beauty" and attraction can be put down to a few things:

1. Proximity to busy areas of the city (Camden Town, West End), while ALSO having Hampstead Heath and several golf pitches right on your doorstep. Londoner's love being able to access the countryside and the busy city at the same time. It's not cheap, you know.

2. The location and quality of life. Walk down the high street and you will pass deli after deli, wine bar after wine bar, upmarket restaurant after... you get the idea. All of them extremely expensive and specifically tailored for the wealthy.

3. It is old, charming, historic and feels slightly removed from the rest of London despite being cosily tucked away in the middle of it all. Much of it sits on a great big hill and has amazing views. The urban landscape can be stunningly beautiful at times. 

Throughout history rich and famous people have always lived in Hamsptead and Highgate, and still continue to, a tradition which is unlikely to change anytime soon. It's not something which just gets built overnight by property developers, it has to grow organically to have that extra special attraction. Some parts of London have become good at accommodating the poor, some have a talent for creating a mix, places like Hampstead however, are just exceptionally good at making a rich person feel naturally at home.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Wow, a genuine American Hampstead! Very nice."

Yes indeed. Chestnut Hill is very much a bucolic walking village for the rich in Philadelphia.

From Wikipedia

"Chestnut Hill is an affluent neighborhood in the Northwest Philadelphia section of the United States city of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania."

The village of Chestnut Hill was part of the German Township laid out by Francis Daniel Pastorius and came to include the settlements originally known as Sommerhausen and Crefeld, as well as part of Cresheim. It served as a gateway between Philadelphia and the nearby farmlands. During the U.S. Revolutionary War era (late 18th century), the area was one of many summer vacation spots due to its higher elevation (400-500 feet above sea level) and cooler temperatures than the historic Center City. (Chestnut Hill is still known as one of the more affluent sections of Philadelphia.)

Chestnut Hill (along with many other towns and farmlands of Philadelphia County) became part of the City of Philadelphia in 1854 as part of the Act of Consolidation, when the County and the City became completely coterminous. In the same year, the Chestnut Hill Railroad opened, making an easy commute to and from Center City.

During the American Civil War, Chestnut Hill was home to Mower U.S. Army General Hospital, constructed to serve Union army soldiers.

From the mid-19th century through the mid-20th, the neighborhood served as the functional equivalent of both a "railroad suburb" and a "streetcar suburb" of Center City; although it was part of Philadelphia, and not a suburb, it was a leafy outlying part functioning much like a commuter town. (It still serves this function, although the streetcars are gone.) The neighborhood contains a wide variety of 19th- and early-20th-century residential buildings by many of the most prominent Philadelphia architects.


[edit] Architecture and housing stock
Housing in Chestnut Hill is very expensive for this region. In 2005, it had a median home sale price of $397,500—the highest of any Philadelphia neighborhood outside of Center City. This price was a decline of 2% from its 2004 median price.

Among the historic and notable properties located in this neighborhood are:

Esherick House, designed by Louis Kahn. 
Vanna Venturi House, designed by Robert Venturi. 
The former site of Boxly, the estate of Frederick Winslow Taylor, where Taylor often received the business-management pilgrims who came to meet the "Father of Scientific Management". 

[edit] Public transportation
Public transportation in southeastern Pennsylvania, which includes Philadelphia and the surrounding counties, is provided by SEPTA, the region's mass transit authority.


[edit] Regional rail (a.k.a. commuter rail)
Two SEPTA regional rail lines serve Chestnut Hill: the R7 and R8.


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so jealous..i wanna move to hamstead...but i am tld South Woodford isnt bad either


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The neighbourhood looks very nice! Great shots.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

nice Poshville pics


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the fantastic pictures! Hampstead looks very nice. 

@Philladweller
If you have'nt siad that your pictures are from Philidelphia i thought it was Great-Britan.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I've just noticed the title...I had always thought that London's wealthiest areas were pretty much in central London, Chelsea, Belgravia, Mayfair, Kensington.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Great pics. London for ever.

These pics remind me of the good old times I've never experienced..


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice place!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing thread and amazing, very nice photos of London neighborhoods


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

more of Chelsea and Mayfair and Kensington would do


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Hampstead is beautiful and I love the Heath.....
As an Australian, what I will say is that Hampstead may be slightly like Toorak in Melbourne but to be honest most houses and suburbs in Melbourne are pretty much what you see in the series Kath and Kim (ie: not very inspiring)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice set!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Svartmetall said:


> I always thought Knightsbridge/Mayfair was the wealthiest area. Nice pictures all the same though! The area is beginning to look a little featureless though with modern large houses there.


I would love to see these modern large houses...!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Very posh.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I can't say that I'm especially impressed with the "wealth" shown - but never the less the area looks very nice and the pictures are great!

So thanks for sharing mate!


----------

